# Can't Get Rid of Canadian Money



## Everydaymatters (Dec 11, 2015)

It seems the only way I can get rid of the Canadian money from my Via trip is to go to O'Hare Airport's exchange place. My bank won't let me deposit it and other banks in the area will let me deposit it if I have an account, which I don't.

It's only $30 CA, but it irks me that I can't use it. Any suggestions?


----------



## cirdan (Dec 11, 2015)

Everydaymatters said:


> It seems the only way I can get rid of the Canadian money from my Via trip is to go to O'Hare Airport's exchange place. My bank won't let me deposit it and other banks in the area will let me deposit it if I have an account, which I don't.
> 
> It's only $30 CA, but it irks me that I can't use it. Any suggestions?


Why don't you keep it for your next trip?

I have various small sums of assorted currencies stashed away. Sometimes its not worth the hassle of changing them back, especially if I'm likely to return to that country some time in the next two or three years. And sometimes having coins is very useful on arrival at an airport. You can't always use credit cards everywhere and ATMs at airports charge high fees.

Failing that, charities and similar are often happy to take foreign currency.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 11, 2015)

OBS has sent me an offer I can't refuse. They're in the mail, Tom. Thank you.


----------



## AmtrakBlue (Dec 11, 2015)

I was going to say "what a great excuse to ride trains. Take Amtrak to CHI then the blue line to the airport. Then reverse." Of course, that may cost more than the coins.


----------



## PerRock (Dec 11, 2015)

Most banks will convert bills to US currency, not sure why yours wouldn't.


----------



## jis (Dec 11, 2015)

Converting coins is a different matter. Mostly it can't be done easily or at all. I dispose them off before leaving the country or give them to kids to get them started on coin collection and extending their knowledge of geography.


----------



## Bob Dylan (Dec 11, 2015)

Betty: I agree that since you plan to visit Canada again, that you just hang on to the Loonies and use them on your next trip!

I have a stash of Canadian money that I keep since I normally visit at least once a year.

As jis said I get rid of the coins ( Canada has done away with the Penny) before I leave Canada and

hang on to the bills!( did you notice the Canadian on the back of the tenner?)


----------



## caravanman (Dec 11, 2015)

Here in the UK, there are many options to change money... mostly, I guess, because our European neighbours all have different currency to the U.K.

Funny enough, while in France, I was unable to change £ sterling into Euro anywhere outside Paris. Time to stop calling them all Bureau de Change, methinks!

Returning slightly early from my India trip, I have $100 worth of Rupees... They can't be exchanged outside India!

Coins and small notes are always useful, I have a pot of quarters for the EL ticket machines from O'Hare into town. 

Ed.


----------



## PerRock (Dec 11, 2015)

I was able to exchange the few left over bills of Hungarian forints into USD at my local Chase Bank after I came back from Eruope. But living in MI I keep all leftover Canadian dollars, as I'm more likely to pop-over and use them.

peter


----------



## zephyr17 (Dec 11, 2015)

There is a divider in the bill section in my wallet, I put USD on one side, CAD on the other. Of course, I am in the "pop-over" class, too. I live about 80 miles from the border and go up relatively frequently.

Besides, I like that picture on the back of the new plastic ten  .


----------



## BCL (Dec 11, 2015)

I'd have options around here. When I got back from Canada, my bank had specific locations that would do currency exchange. I had quite a bit left over and deposited it back. I think I did it before the value went down.

I suppose there are other places. A local outlet mall has a currency exchange, but the terms aren't that great. They'll typically throw in a service charge and have poorer rates for a smaller amount.


----------



## Everydaymatters (Dec 12, 2015)

I do have a Chase credit card and thought maybe I could cash them in at a Chase Bank. Well, here in Central Illinois where all the small towns are about 15 miles apart, I couldn't find a Chase Bank. I love small town life, but after having lived in the Chicago area most of my life, some of the disadvantages really jump out.


----------



## jis (Dec 12, 2015)

I have exchanged Dollars for Rupees and vice versa plenty of times in the US. Rupees (INR) actually appears on the exchange rate boards displayed at many exchange places in the US. I am surprised that this is not the case in UK too.


----------

